# mako at navarre



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

seen this on the nortwest florida pier fishing report site...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, looks like a Mako to me.
Certainly the good-eating size too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like Ernie strikes again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Water temps went over 60 this week. Maybe this means the BFT are back too?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BlackJeep said:


> Water temps went over 60 this week. Maybe this means the BFT are back too?


It's possible. I've caught them in 64 degree water before so ya never know. Chances are that bad boy was eating bobos


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bet that was fun to drag over the railing


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually when we cut him open he had a cow ray and a sting ray in him


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Navarre Pier Rat said:


> Actually when we cut him open he had a cow ray and a sting ray in him


What bait did he take?


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

He did eat a bobo, Earnie worked him like a cobia he saw him on the surface


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris V said:


> It's possible. I've caught them in 64 degree water before so ya never know. Chances are that bad boy was eating bobos


Very possible. I'm hoping the BFT's are out there.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Excuse my lack of pier knowledge, but what was used to get him over the rail?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Ernie!


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Excuse my lack of pier knowledge, but what was used to get him over the rail?


Probably a rope with a slip knot and have the angler step in the ring and pull the ring over him and slide it down with the line pass the shark and tighten it at the tail. Or beach it and drag it back to the pier.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

That must have been a B**** to get out of the water haha. NICE catch though man, and I love the "worked him like a cobia" technique haha, awesome


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So the BoBo are back?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlackJeep said:


> Water temps went over 60 this week. Maybe this means the BFT are back too?


The Gulf dropped into the fifties?


----------

